# VW make new car especially for Northerners



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/v...&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter#video


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

If they had done a *AYE UP* for us Derbyshire folk I might have been interested

:lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I noticed the Lady presenter is wearing the Northern England self caught, killed, skinned, tanned and hand made fur lined Mole skin jacket so loved by the peasants of the upper reaches of our Country.

This Northern fashionable apparel, Southerners can buy it at any of the multitude of Gamekeepers cottages sprinkled across the North, is warm for outdoor wear but pongs a bit when indoors and should be worn with discretion when with friends.

Her later wearing of a cagoule does lower the tone of the video but as she appears to be from somewhere below Watford we should not castigate her too vigorously.

Presumably if you only visit the local Supermarket once a week, lock it away in the garage the rest of the week and you intend voting Green in the May elections then this car is for you – otherwise don't bother, m'duck!


----------

